# SportsNet New York - Will it be on D*?



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

Does anyone have any information on whether it is likely that D* will work out a deal to carry this station before the beginning of this year's MLB season?


----------



## whalerfan (Nov 9, 2004)

There have been a few posts both in this forum and dbsforums but I've heard nothing yet. Looking forward to a great Mets season (I hope).


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

whalerfan said:


> There have been a few posts both in this forum and dbsforums but I've heard nothing yet. Looking forward to a great Mets season (I hope).


Me too, but it won't be too great if we can't watch the games!


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Of course they will. 99% of the rest of the world is chomping at the bit to pay for a NYC-centric sports channel peppered with SD shows about fat f*cks playing celebrity poker, especially since they already have at least two of them, East coast SPorts Network HD and East coast SPorts Network HD2. It makes perfect sense that a DBS vendor severely strapped for bandwidth would consider putting on a channel that the rest of the country couldn't give two hammered sh*ts about. Take a deep breath and hold it.


----------



## Ivan1670 (Mar 3, 2004)

OUCH


----------



## hancox (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh fine, but god forbid they take away YOUR FSAZ away, and the fury will come, right? Or, am I guessing right that you're not a sports fan at all? Either way, I'll show you where you can stick those 2 "hammered sh*ts"


----------



## lutton (Mar 10, 2004)

There are two issues involved. 

First is the FCC rules (or it might be federal law, but either way that compell producers to make their signal available. Simply, the rules says that if the producer distributes their feed to outlets (cable providers, etc) via satellite thant hey must make the feed available to the DTH satellite (DirecTV, DISH, etc). Comcast Sports Philly distributes their feed to the various outlet via landline or wireless, which is how they avoid having to make their station available to DirecTV/DISH.

Second is whether the provider--in this case DirecTV--chooses to add the station, which I think they will, because they have a lot of customers in the Mets region.


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> Of course they will. 99% of the rest of the world is chomping at the bit to pay for a NYC-centric sports channel peppered with SD shows about fat f*cks playing celebrity poker, especially since they already have at least two of them, East coast SPorts Network HD and East coast SPorts Network HD2. It makes perfect sense that a DBS vendor severely strapped for bandwidth would consider putting on a channel that the rest of the country couldn't give two hammered sh*ts about. Take a deep breath and hold it.


I'm willing to bet that D* does add this channel, at least in SD (I'm not even sure if it's going to be offerred in HD).


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Here's their web site. I haven't read anything that indicates that there will be any HD broadcasts imminent. Based on all the local publicity that went on around YES, and the number of people that left Cablevision to go to DTV, when Cablevision didn't initially carry YES, I would imagine that DTV will certainly pick it up. Otherwise they face the same backlash that benefitted them greatly 2 years ago...


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

> I haven't read anything that indicates that there will be any HD broadcasts imminent.


My understanding is that it will be broadcast in HD - Comcast is the co-owner of the network if I'm correct. I cannot imagine the Mets launching a non-HD channel when the Yankees have YESHD. I bet D* rotates games on a high 90's channel in the NY area for HD.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

cmeinck said:


> My understanding is that it will be broadcast in HD - Comcast is the co-owner of the network if I'm correct. I cannot imagine the Mets launching a non-HD channel when the Yankees have YESHD. I bet D* rotates games on a high 90's channel in the NY area for HD.


You're right about the 90's. I sent an email to DTV asking when they will post the MLB Schedule for 2005 and in partciular when the YES-HD schedule would be up, and here's their reply. I was actually surprised at the "depth" of the response, even if it was "canned". (Note: I added the *emphaisis* below.)


> Dear Mr. XXXXX,
> 
> Thanks for writing. I am sorry for any confusion regarding the sports schedule for the MLB Extra Innings package. As soon as we have determined the schedule for any of our sports subscriptions, we post it at DIRECTVSPORTS.com/schedules. If a schedule isn't posted, that means we haven't received it yet from the league(s). The schedule should be available closer to the season start date.
> 
> ...


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

hancox said:


> Oh fine, but god forbid they take away YOUR FSAZ away, and the fury will come, right? Or, am I guessing right that you're not a sports fan at all? Either way, I'll show you where you can stick those 2 "hammered sh*ts"


  I am a sports fan, but that's completely beside my point, which is that HD on DBS is not a niche service, and probably won't be for some time. Just one more reason why local cable kicks their ass. Reality bites, doesn't it?

Don't presume for a second that I might be hypocritical. Maybe I am, and maybe I'm not. You don't know me and you haven't earned that right. I'd love it if DTV put up an HD channel with all of my favorite esoteric shows that nobody else watches, but I'm realistic enough to assume that won't happen and I think it's probably bad form to fantasize about it on a forum that is supposed to be about something completely different.

But I guess you have a perfect right to have a chip on your shoulder about the reality of HD on DBS, just like I have a right to be upset if DTV squanders HD bandwidth on limited-appeal channels. Just don't shoot the messenger. And don't forget, there are no hammered sh*ts to stick, because nobody has yet to give them.

I'll go take a Midol if you will .


----------



## bosny (Jul 10, 2005)

Time is ticking and we are getting cloder to opening day. ANy word yet on coverage on DTV? If I get the baseball package will that show any games or will i be restricted to nationally televised games? I need my METS!!!!!


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

bosny said:


> Time is ticking and we are getting cloder to opening day. ANy word yet on coverage on DTV? If I get the baseball package will that show any games or will i be restricted to nationally televised games? I need my METS!!!!!


Nothing but rumor and speculation. Nothing official yet -- on Mike and the Mad Dog, it was heard that it will be done in time for opening day and on 625. Nothing about HD...

I've seen postings on this on the DirecTV w/ TiVo and Happy Hour forum, the AVS forum and the satellite guys forum, no one has anything official yet...

Anxiously waiting... If they don't pick up the HD feed and show it in the 90s like they do for YES, I'm going to be seriously upset...


----------



## hancox (Dec 17, 2004)

Satelliteguys.us has a report of it showing up on 625 "upcoming" in the guide At work, so can't verify, but there you go...


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Yes, 625 is showing up as RSNa - SportsnetNY. And they just added guide data for Monday's game (nothing before or after, for whatever that's worth). No guide data in the 90s for an HD version of the game...


----------



## mheller7 (Apr 1, 2006)

Does anyone else have confirmation of this?? I called DirecTV and spoke with a supervisor and checked the DirecTV web site and there is no indication that any deal was done. According to DirecTV negotiations are still ongoing.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

The game is in the Guide on Channel 625. However, according to today's papers, no deal is done, discussions are ongoing and they still hoping to get something done in time for the game. My assumptions is that it's in the Guide in case they do get something done and they can just "turn on" the feed...

With 2 1/2 hours left, I'm not optomistic that I'll be seeing the game today...


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

I'm at work and can't check. 

Can anyone who's reading this from home change to channel 625 and tell us if anything is on? Pre-game show? Test pattern? Anything?

If so, can you check the HD channels to see if something is scheduled as well?

Would greatly appreciate it.

Let's go Mets!


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Still in the Guide on 625 as "Upcoming" at 1 PM. But just black screen on the station...

Nothing in the 90s for HD.

I'll post an update at 1 PM...


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

jon777 said:


> Still in the Guide on 625 as "Upcoming" at 1 PM. But just black screen on the station...
> 
> Nothing in the 90s for HD.
> 
> I'll post an update at 1 PM...


I forget what HD channel I saw it listed on. I believe it was listed on the same channel as the Dodgers game at 4:00. Maybe channel 94? Anyway, it was listed there last week, but it's gone now. I'd guess if it's on HD it'd be 94.

Who knows?

I wonder how many customers DirecTv gained when Cablevision did this with YES. How many do they expect to lose now? Ridiculous!


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

ElVee said:


> I wonder how many customers DirecTv gained when Cablevision did this with YES. How many do they expect to lose now? Ridiculous!


Agree 100% -- Cablevision got killed (from a PR standpoint, and lost thousands of customers who went to DTV) with the YES fiasco. You would think DTV, being the beneificiary of that backlash would make sure they had something in place. They're getting bashed on the FAN, and of course the reports of people calling the CSRs and getting 10 different stories from 10 CSRs is pretty much par for the course.

As an update, 625 is now showing a DTV logo -- a step up from the Blank screen... still hoping...


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

jon777 said:


> Agree 100% -- Cablevision got killed (from a PR standpoint, and lost thousands of customers who went to DTV) with the YES fiasco. You would think DTV, being the beneificiary of that backlash would make sure they had something in place. They're getting bashed on the FAN, and of course the reports of people calling the CSRs and getting 10 different stories from 10 CSRs is pretty much par for the course.
> 
> As an update, 625 is now showing a DTV logo -- a step up from the Blank screen... still hoping...


How about channel 94? Anything there?


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

No love... At 1:04 PM, 94 is blank, 625 is just broadcasting the DTV logo, ESPN (and ESPN HD) is blacked out.

DirecTV :down: :down: :down:


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

jon777 said:


> No love... At 1:04 PM, 94 is blank, 625 is just broadcasting the DTV logo, ESPN (and ESPN HD) is blacked out.
> 
> DirecTV :down: :down: :down:


I'm a long time DirecTv subscriber (they even sent me a special 'Best Customer' card which was of no use when I called to inquire about this - LOL).

They were so quick to sign YES and now they go down to the wire on SNY. Every article I read said that once Cablevision (the real 'evil empire') signed, everyone else would fall into place. I'm shocked that they're dragging this out.

I'm so tempted to dump the dish. I vowed never to to back to cable, but I need my Mets.

When, oh when will Verizon wire us up for FIOS!


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

1-2-3 inning for Glavine in the Top of the 1st. 

The only thing keeping me with D* right now is my DirecTiVos (including HD). Cablevision would give me the added bonus of the Rangers in HD for the playoffs, but can't go away from my TiVos. Once the series 3 comes out, I'll start looking to move -- hopefully FiOS will be not in Hoboken in the not too distant future.


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

jon777 said:


> 1-2-3 inning for Glavine in the Top of the 1st.
> 
> The only thing keeping me with D* right now is my DirecTiVos (including HD). Cablevision would give me the added bonus of the Rangers in HD for the playoffs, but can't go away from my TiVos. Once the series 3 comes out, I'll start looking to move -- hopefully FiOS will be not in Hoboken in the not too distant future.


Same here. HD-DirecTiVo is what's keeping me for now. I should ask my tenant if she'll let me tap into her Comcast signal.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

According to Newsday the deal is DONE!!!

We should have Wednesday's game against the Nationals.

Nothing in the article regarding HD and nothing yet on the Sportsnet site...

SNY, DirecTV reach deal

BY NEIL BEST
Newsday Staff Writer

April 3, 2006, 5:21 PM EDT

SportsNet New York reached a carriage agreement with DirecTV late Monday afternoon, too late for customers of the area's largest satellite TV company to see the Mets' opener on the team's new regional sports network but in time for their next game  Wednesday night against the Nationals.

Officials had expressed optimism for weeks that a deal would be reached in time for Opening Day, but talks dragged on slightly longer than expected, frustrating thousands of fans. DirecTV has about 1 million customers in the metropolitan area.

Dish Network, the other major satellite service, has not reached an agreement with SNY. 
Copyright 2006 Newsday Inc.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Will they do HD like they do with some YES Yankee games?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Will they do HD like they do with some YES Yankee games?


Sidetrack: Any idea what the HD channel for YES is? I can't see it in the guide anywhere ... Thanks!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Last year it showed up on ch 94. But, who knows about this year.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks. And sorry for the thread-jack, but the CSR at DirecTV could only apologize that even he didn't have info on any HD games, other than some of the Fox Sorts Nets. He even said I would be able to watch Yankees in HD on ESPN2-HD. I asked if they'd be blacked-out in the NY market, and he said "No"! I'll find out tonight ... 

Now back to your SNY thread, and congrats on getting your own channel for the Mets! The Subway Series should be fun this year with dueling "exclusive" coverage from two different perspectives!


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

YES doesn't do an HD feed for a West Coast game, only home games and games in cities where the HD truck can make the trip, like Baltimore or Boston. That game is scheduled for HD on ESPN2 @ 10PM and for s & g's I'll tune in to see if it's blacked out. Your best bet for a YES Yankees HD game is April 11 when they play the Royals @ Yankee Stadium 1PM.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> Will they do HD like they do with some YES Yankee games?


DIRECTV adds SportsNET New York to lineup
New network offered as part of Total Choice, Sports Pack programming
SportsNet New York
NEW YORK -- SportsNet New York and DIRECTV today announced a long-term agreement to provide the new regional sports network featuring the New York Mets and the New York Jets to DIRECTV customers.

The new network will be available this Wednesday to DIRECTV customers within the SportsNet New York footprint who subscribe to any DIRECTV TOTAL CHOICE® programming package. DIRECTV will also offer SNY as part of its SPORTS Pack, which is available a la carte throughout the United States to all DIRECTV customers. The network will debut on channel 625. The agreement will also allow DIRECTV to deliver to its high-definition (HD) customers an HD version of select home Mets games produced by SNY.

"We are thrilled to announce that SportsNet New York will be available to DIRECTV customers," said Jon Litner, President of SportsNet New York. "We look forward to providing Mets games, extensive coverage of the Jets as well as our compelling blend of 24/7 sports programming to DIRECTV customers."

"We appreciate the patience of the many Mets fans who were eagerly waiting to watch an exciting Mets team on SportsNet New York via DIRECTV," said Dan Fawcett, executive vice president, Programming Acquisition, DIRECTV, Inc. "As the nation's premiere sports programming provider, we could not let these fans down."


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Thanks for the repeat of the OP. I sometimes gloss over lengthy threads.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

The agreement will also allow DIRECTV to deliver to its high-definition (HD) customers an HD version of select home Mets games produced by SNY.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

bidger said:


> YES doesn't do an HD feed for a West Coast game, only home games and games in cities where the HD truck can make the trip, like Baltimore or Boston. That game is scheduled for HD on ESPN2 @ 10PM and for s & g's I'll tune in to see if it's blacked out. Your best bet for a YES Yankees HD game is April 11 when they play the Royals @ Yankee Stadium 1PM.


Thanks for the info. That makes sense about the HD-truck drive-time, especially after looking at the YES HD Road Schedule I just found. Without pulling out a map, looks like Cleveland and Toronto are the most distant cities with HD games, The first HD road game will be Boston, on May 1st.

http://www.yesnetwork.com/network/news.asp?news_id=1623


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Right Drew. YES did some late Season HD games from Camden Yards in '05. Nice to see they're expanding it this Season.


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

moonman said:


> The agreement will also allow DIRECTV to deliver to its high-definition (HD) customers an HD version of select home Mets games produced by SNY.


*The agreement will also allow DIRECTV to deliver to its high-definition (HD) customers an HD version of select home Mets games produced by SNY. *

Select home games? Why not all? I understand the problem with road games and moving your equipment. But don't they have everything they need already set up at Shea?



> *"We appreciate the patience of the many Mets fans who were eagerly waiting to watch an exciting Mets team on SportsNet New York via DIRECTV," said Dan Fawcett, executive vice president, Programming Acquisition, DIRECTV, Inc. "As the nation's premiere sports programming provider, we could not let these fans down." *


Dan Fawcett is a jackass and should be fired. What did they gain by waiting util opening day to make this deal? He let down this Mets fan.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

ElVee said:


> *
> Select home games? Why not all? I understand the problem with road games and moving your equipment. But don't they have everything they need already set up at Shea?
> *


*

I guess we just have to wait and see. Hopefully it's just an out for DTV so that when fall comes around and they can't show a home game on Sunday due to NFL ST taking up all the bandwidth, their ass is covered.

If it's the occasional home game, I'm going to be bummed... Hopefully we'll be seeing the game on Wednesday in all of it's HD glory!*


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

jon777 said:


> I guess we just have to wait and see. Hopefully it's just an out for DTV so that when fall comes around and they can't show a home game on Sunday due to NFL ST taking up all the bandwidth, their ass is covered.
> 
> If it's the occasional home game, I'm going to be bummed... Hopefully we'll be seeing the game on Wednesday in all of it's HD glory!


As of last night, nothing in the guide for the Mets in HD tonight. Just the regular listing for channel 625.


----------



## whalerfan (Nov 9, 2004)

Great News! I watched Knicks/Wizards hilites on SNY this morning. Channel 625! Lets go Mets!


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Yep -- up and running!!! Unfortunately nothing in the Guide in the 90s for tonights game in HDTV...


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

jon777 said:


> Yep -- up and running!!! Unfortunately nothing in the Guide in the 90s for tonights game in HDTV...


Are you sure that SNY is even doing the game in HD tonight?


----------



## epeters (Jun 17, 2003)

As an Arizona resident, to get Mets games on 625 (or the purported HD games in the 90's) I'll need the MLB package, right?

Eric


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

RMSko said:


> Are you sure that SNY is even doing the game in HD tonight?


That's the question we're trying to figure out. From their press release:

_The agreement will also allow DIRECTV to deliver to its high-definition (HD) customers an HD version of *select* home Mets games produced by SNY. _

Why 'select home games'?


----------



## hancox (Dec 17, 2004)

erm, no... they're trying to figure out if there is an HD source from SNY to even give D* the chance to screw us over 

There was an HD feed for Monday's game, so I don't see any reason there wouldn't be one (again, at the mercy of D*) for today.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Nothing on SNY's web site to indicate one way or another. I assumed that all of the home games they broadcast would be available in HD -- whether the Cable/Sat providers pick them up is another story...


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

jon777 said:


> Nothing on SNY's web site to indicate one way or another. I assumed that all of the home games they broadcast would be available in HD -- whether the Cable/Sat providers pick them up is another story...


The nightly Sportsnite show is also supposed to be broadcast in HD. Even though we may get some HD games on channel 94, it does not look like we'll ever get a full-time dedicated SNY HD channel.


----------



## DVRaholic (Mar 28, 2004)

jon777 said:


> Nothing on SNY's web site to indicate one way or another. I assumed that all of the home games they broadcast would be available in HD -- whether the Cable/Sat providers pick them up is another story...


Last Nights Mets Game was in HD on Cablevision SNY-HD

Cablevision is showing* ALL * of the Mets Home games in HD.

They are sharing the channel with INHD2. When the game ends they go back to INHD2. 
No Pre-game or Post-Game.

The Picture is FANTASTIC, it looks a bit better than YES-HD looked last year!!


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

DVRaholic said:


> Last Nights Mets Game was in HD on Cablevision SNY-HD
> 
> Cablevision is showing* ALL * of the Mets Home games in HD.
> 
> ...


Tonight's game is not showing in D*'s guide either. I can understand "Select" games because they will sometimes have bandwidth issues, but there's almost nothing on any of the channels in the 90s tonight (or last night). If this is going to be the "occasional" game in HD, I'm going to be extremely dissapointed.


----------



## DVRaholic (Mar 28, 2004)

jon777 said:


> Tonight's game is not showing in D*'s guide either. I can understand "Select" games because they will sometimes have bandwidth issues, but there's almost nothing on any of the channels in the 90s tonight (or last night). If this is going to be the "occasional" game in HD, I'm going to be extremely dissapointed.


Probably wont see many HD baseball games in the 90's until after the Hockey and Basketball seasons end. 
(more bandwidth will be available) Even after they do last year they only showed 1 or 2 HD games a week,sometimes they went over a week in between games! 
Also they had said they were going to show All The Yankees Home games last year, but I remember when the Football season started in september they showed hardly any HD baseball the last couple of weeks of the season  !!


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

This was just posted on the AVS forum:



> well i called directv again this morning to find out what the hell was going on with mets games in hd. the csr said that sportsnet ny does not yet provide the hd signal to any provider not having a direct fiber optic connection to their networks (that's word for word what he said). so there is little chance of seeing an hd mets game anytime soon. i brought up the press release and the mention of hd games, and he said they anticipate working out the issue at SOME point, just not right away...


Obviously, anything that comes from the mouths of CSRs is by no means fact (and usually 100% wrong), but I thought this was interesting and worth sharing.

Regardless, I'm not holding my breath for Mets games in HD anytime soon...


----------



## TenMidgets (Jun 30, 2005)

Has anyone seen a Mets game in HD on DirecTV yet? I have been waiting for it, but so far NADA!


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I'm not in the NYC Metro area, but tonights Braves-Mets game on ESPN-HD (ch. 73) is in the clear.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Yes -- was able to watch tonights game on ESPN-HD... nothing still on SNY...


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

Has there been any SNY game broadcast in HD yet?


----------



## hancox (Dec 17, 2004)

I haven't seen one yet, and I've been looking fairly regularly.

FYI, I also saw that the SNY highlights from yesterday's game were not in HD on sportscenter, either, so this may be a SNY distribution issue, and not necessarily D*


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

hancox said:


> I haven't seen one yet, and I've been looking fairly regularly.
> 
> FYI, I also saw that the SNY highlights from yesterday's game were not in HD on sportscenter, either, so this may be a SNY distribution issue, and not necessarily D*





ElVee said:


> 04/03/2006 8:12 PM ET
> DIRECTV adds SportsNET New York to lineup
> New network offered as part of Total Choice, Sports Pack programming
> SportsNet New York
> ...


Hmmm.....I'd say very _select_.

More than 1/3 of the season has passed and we've yet to see ONE Mets game on SportsNetNY in HD.

The only way we get to see the Mets in HD with DirecTv is either WB11 or a national game on FOX (ESPN games being blacked out here in the NYC metro area).

Very frustrating, considering all Mets home games covered by SportsNetNY are broadcast in HD.

I guess I sort of understood the need to save bandwidth for during the NBA and NHL seasons, but they're done (finals game being covered by ABC and NBC). DirecTv does not seem to have a problem carrying some Yankees games on YES in HD, so what gives?


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

ElVee said:


> DirecTv does not seem to have a problem carrying some Yankees games on YES in HD, so what gives?


YES doesn't have two cable companies in partnership with it.

I think the line has been drawn in the sand. I remember seeing a Mets day game a few weeks back and they explicitly said during a promo, "HD available on these *cable* companies...". As was said, one-third of the way through the Season and no HD. I think that press release was in error.


----------



## hancox (Dec 17, 2004)

> I guess I sort of understood the need to save bandwidth for during the NBA and NHL seasons, but they're done (finals game being covered by ABC and NBC). DirecTv does not seem to have a problem carrying some Yankees games on YES in HD, so what gives?


Look at my second statement that you quoted. I haven't yet seen nationally distributed SNY-HD highlights. So.....


----------

